# Police Officer James Frederick (Freddie) Norman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer James Frederick (Freddie) Norman 
*Cobb County Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Saturday, February 14, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, April 17, 1988
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Sentenced to 6 months
Officer Freddie Norman succumbed to injuries sustained 21 years earlier when his patrol car was struck by a teenage drunk driver as he responded to an emergency call. The accident left him as a quadriplegic. His death was determined to be a direct result of the injuries sustained in the crash.

The drunk driver was sentenced to six months in a halfway house and was forbidden from ever holding a Georgia driver's license.

Officer Norman is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Cobb County Police Department
140 North Marietta Parkway
Marietta, GA 30060

Phone: (770) 499-3900

_*Please contact the Cobb County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP OFC Norman


----------

